# Losing hair around eyes



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I have three 8 month old Nigerian wethers - my "boys". One of them, Petey, is almost pure black and his eyes have always blended right in with his fur. Well, now, I can see skin around his eyes on both sides where the hair is no longer. He has his eyelashes but not hair around his eyes. The eyes look fine, no redness or swelling at all. I checked the other two boys last night when I was brushing them all and didn't really see anything that looked odd about there eyes. I was wondering what would have caused this? Now I will say, that when I put hay in their feeder, Petey is usually the first one in there and often times buries his hold head in there where all you can see is his body. (which is pretty funny looking) Can the constant contact with the rough hay be causing this do you think?
I'm kind of concerned because when one of my chickens looks like this I usually think of mites or something.
Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Copper deficiency. They need a higher copper mineral (loose) such as Cargill Right Now "Onyx", and you may need to copper bolus as well.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

They have loose goat minerals available to them all the time. Maybe he's just not eating enough?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep. Sounds like they are copper deficient. A lack of copper causes fishtails and loss of hair around the eyes, it makes them susceptible to worms and skin problems.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

So do I change their minerals or is there anything I can add to them?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

You will probably need to copper bolus them in order to get their copper levels up enough.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Problem could be either copper or zinc. I'd try giving some human zinc supplements maybe once per week or so, and definetely copper bolus.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

is the eye a little teary?


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. I must say looking at the copper bolus inforamation scares the heck out of me. I don't know the first thing about it. Guess I'll be learning now.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

mpete said:


> is the eye a little teary?


No, they are not teary. I did see a little tear stain in one of my other boys, but it did not look out of the ordinary to me. Was I wrong?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Copper bolusing sounds scarier than it is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I recommend that you get the boluses, open them, and mix about half the contents with peanut butter for each goat. Use Ritz crackers to make sandwiches.


Will your goats eat snacks out of your hand now?


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

No worries about the no teary eye... just asking... sometimes a teary eye can irritate the skin near the corner of the eye, causing hair loss (one of my show boers does that about twice a year when the wind blows a bunch of dust/pollen) .... 
I also need to copper bolus, but should I do it while my does are pregnant? or wait for them to kid?


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Alice the only "snacks" I've tried to give them are carrot coins and they turned their noses up at them. I've never tried anything else.
I have a question though - I didn't think they were supposed to bite into the copper rods?

Also - I have just read where Iron blocks copper absorption. Our well water is very high in iron. Would it harm them to give them the softened water from the house?


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

yes, give them water from the house... maybe you can run a spliter off your washing machine line?

btw: Very good point!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

New research out this last year said that as long as you get the copper in them, it's ok. I don't have time to look for the link right now, sorry.

Start offering Fritos, peanuts, raisins, and peanut butter crackers. Get them used to the idea.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

hengal said:


> Alice the only "snacks" I've tried to give them are carrot coins and they turned their noses up at them. I've never tried anything else.
> I have a question though - I didn't think they were supposed to bite into the copper rods?
> 
> Also - I have just read where Iron blocks copper absorption. Our well water is very high in iron. Would it harm them to give them the softened water from the house?



Our water is very hard water & high in iron as well. I really think that was one of the reasons 1 of our bucks got Urinary stones a few years ago too. Our water to the barn is now run through the water softner at the house.

Try Alice's suggestions for snacks, marshmellows too. You can put the copper rods in the inside of a marshmellow if they like those.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing like peanutbutter copper sandwiches


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I tried bananas last night and they had no interest. They are a very picky bunch. I'll try the peanut butter crackers tonight. The bolus should be here by Saturday - I hope they'll eat something I can put it into.

Alice - where do you buy the Cargill Right Now Onxy? I didn't see any place to order on their website.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

hengal said:


> I tried bananas last night and they had no interest. They are a very picky bunch. I'll try the peanut butter crackers tonight. The bolus should be here by Saturday - I hope they'll eat something I can put it into.
> 
> Alice - where do you buy the Cargill Right Now Onxy? I didn't see any place to order on their website.


I'm not Alice, but I can tell you what I did. I contacted Cargill and asked for dealers in my area. Once I had the name of a dealer, I called and asked if they had the Onyx. They didn't, but they were able to order it for me and I had it probably two weeks later.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Mama - I'll give them a call.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Exactly what Mamaboo said. 

You can copper bolus any time during pregnancy, too.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

Also for NDs you can buy the mini ritz crackers. We call them goat cookies here  !
I have NDs also. Once they love them you can use them for paste wormers also.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm all for copper bolusing but I this could be mites. Might as well give them a good dusting and again in a week.


----------

